# Winter starting?



## Winchester2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have the Regent w/ the B and S 15. It runs fine in the warm months. I use it all year around w/ the s. blower. I put the 5 wt oil in when cold and release all pressue on the blower belts. It does not seem to have a big enough starter to turn over fast enough to get things going. After several attempts the battery loses its juice. I can tell that it is very still and drains the battery. In the summer it fires right up. 1. Do you know if they make heated dip sticks for cold climates? 2. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm in N. Illinois and it always gets cold. I have the problem when it get below 22-24 F. What does everybody else do in the winter?

Thanks, 

Winch


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive herd over the years that briggs motors like to run in the heat and not cold and the teccy motors like the cold and dont like the heat. Most teccy snow blowers use a 110volt starter , i dont recall any briggs 110 volt starters. 

It could be because its so cold, its having a hard time cranking it over, could be the starter is wearing out drawing too many amps. Or the battery is so cold it cant keep up. Ive herd when its really cold before starting your vehicle, you should turn on your lights for a few seconds to heat the battery up, turn them off to start the vehicle.

I used to have a heated dipstick for my old ford LTD car- till it started poping breakers, then i threw it out. Id actually try either a bigger CCA battery ( like a marine battery that can take a serious draw) or look in thrift stores for an old heated blanket - wrap it around the engine block/battery and heat it for for a bit, then try starting it.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you keep it inside? I keep all of my equipment in the house under blankets until my wife finds out. Just kidding. Some chainsaws have a slide that keeps the air required in the summer restristed in the winter, I wonder if you could restrict the cooling air flow and keep the motor warmer with a lawn tractor. Where do you live? Have you tried a heat lamp? How's old the battery? The head lamp thing dosen't make since to me. Is it just a starting problem? If it is I would be looking at a new battery. Let us the cure. Good luck!


----------



## Winchester2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Starting*

Thanks, everyone. It was 33 or a little higher and I got the engine started. I put new 5w=30 in there, so wee will see. The snow was wet and heavy so I blew a belt for the snowblower. It must spin and slide when the auger gets clogged and then heats up. Weakens and then snaps. That's the only thing I can think of to cause this belt stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My 316 won't start at all when it's cold out, but a bit of hairdryer to the carb and intake manifold area, works wonders!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

you probably have water in your carburetor. Try using a little bit of heat or a new product called STAR TRON. see starbrite.com. We sell it at my work and I guess it works well


----------



## Winchester2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hydso, thanks for theinfo. I did just that. I saw wome in the store and thought, that couldn't hurt so I added some and put in new gas or at least more of it and it started right up. From now on I'll ;use some fuel conditioner all the time.
Thanks again, Winchester


----------

